# Updated FRS pics



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

I thought I would post here as it's not been detailed recently so figured the showroom was inappropriate! I'm not as active on here as I used to be so I thought I would post some updated pics.










































I have a few things in the pipeline for the next few weeks - namely a set of racing puma seats and some body work (fiesta turbo bonnet vents and rear arch respray). The back seats will come out once my girlfriend has "the family car" and harnesses will go in for more of a racey feel without loosing too much of the comfort.

I've not corrected the car in well over 18 months as it lived outside and was washed near enough every week, without a PW as I didn't have the facilities. But now I'm glad to say that I have a garage:









So after Xmas, some time in the spring it will get a full correction detail - and I do mean _full_ correction including orange peel removal. The bonnet and arches won't get done but will get refined. So lots done and still do to! And there is an A2A FMIC and exhaust manifold in the pipeline too


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Glad to hear your going with the FRP seats before getting the harnesses. The FRS aren't upto the job... I've seen a seat back break in only a minor shunt.

Stunning cars, any remap on there? 

I alway thought they would start to appreciate in value a few years ago, but they have certainly bucked the trend... They have to begin to appreciate, they are such great cars.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah seen the horror stories with the harness. Jamsport custom map on it atm, 286bhp. All the owners hope the appreciate, people are giving them away at the min for quick sales.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I thought I gave mine away, but the prices at the moment are crazy. I'm sure they will firm up.

Enjoy the car!


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

I will  why is this in the photography zone?!


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks like a real minter mate. Front end looks brilliant.


----------

